# Ollie's New Haircut



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

Ollie got his haircut on Monday. I clipped him myself and he was really good. I think he looks so pretty and I'm very happy with how he looks. I'm a trainee groomer so it's rewarding when the cut comes out well and the dog looks good. 








< love this photo, proper little show boy



















what he looked like before the cut:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous boy love the ears :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

He's looking lovely :thumbup:
Jacks getting the bit around the bum and beneath him, Do i ask for a specific cut for him when i take him?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> He's looking lovely :thumbup:
> Jacks getting the bit around the bum and beneath him, Do i ask for a specific cut for him when i take him?


there are so many different cuts for cockers/springers, so what I do (when I'm not doing him myself) is just say what I want done with each body part. for example, leave skirt, feathers, ears and tail, clip off top 1/3 of ear, clip head, leave whiskers and eyelashes etc.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah i remember on another thread someone saying about names of cuts lol 
Ill just point out the scraggly bits :lol:
Thanks


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

He looks gorgoues :thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Yeah i remember on another thread someone saying about names of cuts lol
> Ill just point out the scraggly bits :lol:
> Thanks


Thats about my level of knowledge too, but then i leave it up to them with my own hair, so!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks gorgeous


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

I second the ear love, theyre so fluffy!!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You did very well, looks great


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks. i'm very happy with my work


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

He looks beautiful,a real poser


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, you did a great job, he looks like a show dog, georgeous


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

trueimage said:


> Wow, you did a great job, he looks like a show dog, georgeous


thank you. that means a lot.


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

He's looking just stunning!  I love Ollie, such a neat looking dog.


----------

